

Looking for a technical cofounder - kneisley

I am a designer. I started my project with a good technical co-founder, but he is having trouble committing the project and has to focus on paying work. The product concept is pretty detailed and well-thought-out.<p>What I am hoping for is someone who has an interest in working with music culture. The product is really easy to be passionate about if you are a musician, a producer, or are related to, friends with, or sleeping with one. This isn't a hard requirement, but it will help you understand the customer and his or her needs and how the product solves them. Musicians I have talked to get it instantly, and non-musicians tend to need a little convincing.<p>From  a technical point of view, there will be a lot of big data, relatively complex algorithms, and machine learning involved.<p>I am a lightweight coder from my UI background, so I can be a padawan coder or do unit testing when there is a lull in the design work.<p>It should go without saying, but I'll say it anyway: I have a good design for a good product concept, but I am looking for an actual partner, not an engineering bitch. The long-term success of this product will be based on the ingenuity and creativity we bring to the engineering. I want to build a successful partnership with someone who can take technical ownership of this and work with me to create something amazing.<p>So if you are looking for a project to work on or to apply with, then give me a few minutes over the phone or skype or in-person and I'll tell you what I'm up to and why I think it will be a success.<p>I am based in Cupertino, CA.
I am gabe kneisley at gmail -without the spaces of course :)
======
simba-hiiipower
Cool, I'd love to help as I'm hardcore entrenched in music culture and love
seeing innovation in the space. But alas, I have no skills as a developer.. I
did however just come across this article which may be of interest as you
search for someone:

[http://www.virtuosimedia.com/business/startups/how-to-
find-a...](http://www.virtuosimedia.com/business/startups/how-to-find-a-
technical-cofounder-for-your-online-business-idea)

Now, if you're ever looking for someone on the biz development side of things,
I'd definitely be interested..

~~~
kneisley
Thanks for the link. That is definitely the kind of thing I have kept in mind
as I have created this product. I've spent enough years in software
development that as a UX guy, I have been approached with far too many
harebrained schemes that turn out to be "do free work for me to see if my idea
is any good." I personally hate that crap and I'm doing what I can to not come
off that way.

At the same time, I feel like I have to walk a delicate line between being
open and forthcoming enough to attract potential partners and just opening my
kimono and having a public discussion on the minutiae of my product, designs,
market research, and business projections. Don't get me wrong, I certainly
think the product concept is mature, viable, and worth building. I'll open the
kimono willingly, it just has to be in private and with a potential long-term
partner :)

~~~
simba-hiiipower
Yeah I totally hear you on that. Wasn't really suggesting anything there. Best
of luck with the project!

